# Reynosa to McAllen



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Thinking of flying from DF into Reynosa, then somehow getting to the border crossing, crossing into McAllen and somehow getting to Military Rd. where the public bus passes. If any of you have done this by foot, could you let me know if there is a bus or some type of public transport from the Reynosa airport to the border, and if there's a way to get from the US border to Military rd. or into town. Thanks.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

I don't fly into Reynosa, I take the bus from Zacatecas. I can help you with part of your question though.

I take a taxi to the bridge, pass through Migracion and walk across the bridge. At the American side of the bridge, you can catch one of two busses into town. VTC or STS. VTC has a ticket office on the US side $4.00 one way, $7.00 rd trip. STS seems to be more frequent and matches up better with my early morning arrival time, it's $3.00 each way. STS's downside is that it's route "meanders" a bit but can let you off in more parts of McAllen than VTC. Taxis are available on the American side at the duty free shops but are pretty expensive.

I don't know if there's a bus from the Reynosa airport to the bridge.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the info! Any chance you have websites for either of them? I looked, but I'm not coming up with anything.


----------



## gudgrief (Jun 20, 2011)

travelinhobo said:


> Thanks for the info! Any chance you have websites for either of them? I looked, but I'm not coming up with anything.


VTC is affiliated with Greyhound, but I found out the hard way that the posted schedules aren't accurate. Best call or email:
Valley Transit Company
P.O. Box 530010
Harlingen TX 78553-0010
(956) 423-4710, ext. 203
(956) 423-4888 (fax)
[email protected]

Sorry, I haven't been able to get a number for STS. VTC might be kind enough to give you a phone number. It mainly serves Mexican workers that work in the US. STS might stand for Specialized Transportation Service but nothing comes up on Google.


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

ok, thanks again.


----------

